# Stuck in 480p



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just had to restart my HR20 -700, and now it's stuck in 480*p*, which my TV can't display. It's can only display 480*i*. I've tried pushing the resolution button on the front, and it stays right on 480p. I eventually connected the HR20 to m TV via composite cable, and only 480i is selected, but it refuses to display it. Any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What video resolutions are specified in the video setup menus? Be sure that more than "480p" is selected.

But first you might want to try resetting the DVR again.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ONLY 480i is selected, but it refuses to display 480i.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

unhook the HDMI cable if you have one, in case it's an HDCP issue (which is very unlikely.) Temporarily hook up the HR20 via composite that's right, yellow RCA cable. That should force the output over that line to be 480i. From there go into the setup screens and see if you can enable then disable, 480i, and disable then enable the resolutions that are supported. Put the DVR back into standby and reconnect the HDMI cable if you have one.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Normally connected via Component cable, but I did connect it via composite, and it displays fine there, only 480i is selected, but it refuses to come out of 480p.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So, you're saying you go into setup, then HDTV, and other resolutions are selected there, but when you push FORMAT on the remote or RES on the front panel, it doesn't tell you that it's in 720 or 1080? 

I did help someone with a case like this a while back and unplugging the receiver for over 15 minutes fixed it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ONLY 480i is selected. 480p, 720p, and 1080i are NOT selected, as my TV can not display any of of them.
When I push Resolution on the front panel (Not the remote) is stays right on 480p, and does not move.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What happens when you push FORMAT on the remote?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It cycles through the different display types for 480p only, and never goes to 480i.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Native on or off?
It kind of sounds like it's "hung".
While you're on composite, go into the setup menu and select native on, but only check the 480i resolution. Then see what happens. If you find "it's back to normal" you should be able to turn native off [again].


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Native doesn't affect it at all. Iv'e menu reset it, RBR, and finally just pulled the plug, and none of it has fixed it. 480i for all the startup screens, and then instantly to 480p once I get TV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

With native on, go to an SD channel like 297 to try to force it into 480i.

As a last resort, you may want to try to download the software again. I have seen issues with friends' DVRs that acted wierd and reloading the software fixed it.

Reloading involves hitting 0-2-4-6-8 on the remote while the DVR is rebooting.

But, first make sure you have no other connections to your TV or other device that may be telling the DVR that is needs to be progressive.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Native doesn't affect it at all. Iv'e menu reset it, RBR, and finally just pulled the plug, and none of it has fixed it. 480i for all the startup screens, and then instantly to 480p once I get TV.


Native on/off won't make a change to anything "until" you also make a channel change. This may not do anything for you, but does sound "close" to where your problem lies.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm thinking the long unplugging would be a good diagnostic tool at this point.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm thinking the long unplugging would be a good diagnostic tool at this point.


It sure wouldn't "hurt" and is one of the only ways to get the initial boot "glitches" sorted out.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Unplugging it for about 20 minutes did seem to do the trick. Any reason why it's doing this though? INSISTING on going to 480p when I already told it my TV can't display that?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Unplugging it for about 20 minutes did seem to do the trick. Any reason why it's doing this though? INSISTING on going to 480p when I already told it my TV can't display that?


Maybe a hang up from the R22-100 software which always locks on 480p.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Unplugging it for about 20 minutes did seem to do the trick. Any reason why it's doing this though? INSISTING on going to 480p when I already told it my TV can't display that?


"reason"? not really, but "my take" is that a chip was staying high on one of it's gates, causing the logic to stay in the boot up state. The "Hello" screen is 480i, but the next white screen seems to be 480p. At this point the "logic" hung and so any input/changes you make after this don't get through.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "reason"? not really, but "my take" is that a chip was staying high on one of it's gates, causing the logic to stay in the boot up state. The "Hello" screen is 480i, but the next white screen seems to be 480p. At this point the "logic" hung and so any input/changes you make after this don't get through.


Sure blame it on the hardware, must be software guy!.

sounds more like a *res_output[] buffer was getting squashed causing an invalid read cycle to me..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Sure blame it on the hardware, must be software guy!.
> 
> sounds more like a *res_output[] buffer was getting squashed causing an invalid read cycle to me..


:lol: if you only knew me..... :lol: 
I'm one of the most "hardware guys" you could find.
"The hardware" [chip] was storing a slight voltage that needed, the 20 min of no voltage, to discharge.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> :lol: if you only knew me..... :lol:
> I'm one of the most "hardware guys" you could find.
> "The hardware" [chip] was storing a slight voltage that needed, the 20 min of no voltage, to discharge.


WHERE have you been? I thought you died. I got another new computer and gave the last new one to my wife. Naturally, the first thing she did was delete my address book. Could you send me an email so I can put you back in my address book?

To get back on topic: So these chips have some sort of capacitive circuit? I just ran into this on two new Panny plasmas. Both came set to "Store" settings which meant you could change settings, but would revert back to the default "Store" setting in a couple of minutes.

Couldn't get either set to let me change the setup mode to "Home", which lets you save your settings, and finally found out that you have to pull the plug and wait about five minutes for all the juice to trickle out. Then the window for "Store" and "Home" came right up.

Which brings me to my next question, how much voltage can a tiny chip store on an even tinier capacitive circuit?

Glad you're still alive and kicking,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Sure blame it on the hardware, must be software guy!.
> 
> sounds more like a *res_output[] buffer was getting squashed causing an invalid read cycle to me..


What? What does that mean? Do buffers get "squashed". How?

Rich


----------

